# Digital greenhouse??



## johnnybuds (Oct 23, 2007)

Has anybody used them??? They are suppost to be better the conventional HID lights.

johnnybuds:ccc:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 27, 2016)

Nobody!


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 28, 2016)

No but I think I heard Vader vision just installed one but I could be wrong..What's your budget?...grow space size? Growing medium? ..plant number?..I'm assuming everything else is in place except for your light choice?


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2016)

I suspect no one knows what you are talking about. Digital greenhouse is a brand and not a type of lighting system. When it comes to HPS there are only 2 different systems; screw in bulbs and double ended bulbs.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 28, 2016)

I want To Upgrade To Double Ended From The Screw In that I have Now. I seen digitel Greenhouse Has What Im Looking For.


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2016)

I use the sunlight air cooled hood with a gavita DE bulb and a Phantom DE ballast.


----------

